# Score at the antique market:



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For 2 dollars. Appears never used. Locknut wrench. One end for 1/2" and the other for 3/4". 

One side says: Wire Stripper Specialty Company, 39 North 89th East Ave, Tulsa, OK. 
The other side says: Lock Nut End Wrench No 1, Pat Pend


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Cool., Never see that before

Did you try that with modern locknuts or the old style locknuts ?

Merci,
Marc


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Neat. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Cool., Never see that before
> 
> Did you try that with modern locknuts or the old style locknuts ?
> 
> ...


Never tried it yet.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

My best score at a market was a pair of T&B Stak-on crimpers, the old ones with black and orange handles. Like them a lot.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well there's an antiquated electrical specialty tool you don't see everyday.....~CS~


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> well there's an antiquated electrical specialty tool you don't see everyday.....~CS~


Can't find diddly on the company. Google maps appears to show an empty lot.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_extra_ specialty then MD? 

sometimes the older tools have a patent # on them, not sure why that was prevelant at the time , but some reasearch can be done via it....~CS~


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

How does it work? I can't see from the picture how it would grip


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hippie said:


> How does it work? I can't see from the picture how it would grip



Looks like part of the tools is supposed to go into the fitting itself. You hold it at a 45° angle to the face of the panel you're installing the nut on to.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Looks like part of the tools is supposed to go into the fitting itself. You hold it at a 45° angle to the face of the panel you're installing the nut on to.


Ok I can see that... No wonder these aren't still around I couldn't see carrying one lol


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice score! My wife drags me to those fle markets all the time. I never find ISHT. lol. I got to combing through the archives and couldent find anything about them. I found these though. Definatly state of the art for their time. I wonder if the notch by the jaws is an attempt at a wire stripper. Pattened in 1945


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Electrical Student said:


> Nice score! My wife drags me to those fle markets all the time. I never find ISHT. lol. I got to combing through the archives and couldent find anything about them. I found these though. Definatly state of the art for their time. I wonder if the notch by the jaws is an attempt at a wire stripper. Pattened in 1945


 
No the notch is a wire shear.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

i think that only works on the old sq locknuts


----------

